# Grandmaster Remy Presas and Grandmaster Pallen



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2009)

*Grandmaster Remy Presas and Grandmaster Pallen*
[yt]OKoHjVjeHzM[/yt]


----------



## Stan (Oct 30, 2009)

I love the takedown at 3:14 and the inside block to single lock at 3:17.  I can't wait to try those out!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice! I enjoyed seeing some kicks in there!


----------

